# Opening his mouth randomly?



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Just noticed today that Sumo is opening his mouth and closing it randomly every once in awhile, what does this mean?

Otherwise his behaviour is totally normal and he seems totally healthy, not like he is "gasping" or anything. He just opens his mouth and shuts it like he is mouthing words or something every little while, which i've never seen him do before.

Can this mean something i'm not aware of or is he just being funny?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's normal... my boys do this sometimes too.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Betta Slave said:


> It's normal... my boys do this sometimes too.


Okay good to know, thanks.
I am just so paranoid about every little thing hehe, gotta keep my baby in prime condition


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Marbles does it too...pretty sure its fine...i find it adorable...its like hes talking..."hey! hey you! c'mere! hey! hey! hi! hey!"


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

peachesxo said:


> Okay good to know, thanks.
> I am just so paranoid about every little thing hehe, gotta keep my baby in prime condition


No problem... I feel the same about my bettas too.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Blushes and recollects* 

This was one of the first few things I asked when joining this site... and someone told me it was a bad sign and nearly caused me a breakdown "Oh... Thanks just got him a few hours ago!"

I don't really think of him talking... Drax in the back of my head it sounds more like a "MEEP! MEEP! MEEP!" 

Actually now I remember... I asked about what looked like yawning... someone said this wasn't good but after study *Opening random book* I believe it's actually a Betta's way of sort of cleaning off the Labyrinth Organ. 

Just keep in mind... as sort of a common sense thing we open our mouths randomly XD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

hahaha Dormdrax....MEEP MEEP! thats so funny...now Marbles is gonna say that in my head O.O


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> hahaha Dormdrax....MEEP MEEP! thats so funny...now Marbles is gonna say that in my head O.O




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

Now to Cement it in... (WARNING VIDEO IS AWESOME AND YOU MAY REWATCH IT SEVERAL TIMES)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Hahahaha dormdrax omg beaker was the first thing i thought of!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I always thought it was a fishes way of getting water into its system. They need to drink too, huh?


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

All the bettas I've had have done this. It's cute but I've wondered why they do it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine does it every now and then, but holds it for a few seconds, freaking me out o3o


----------

